# Guess the Mix



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

What do you guys think. Shepherd and ?


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Umm.... It kinda looks like a GSD/Chow mix to me.

What is it's gender and age?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

CountryGirl01 said:


> Umm.... It kinda looks like a GSD/Chow mix to me.
> 
> What is it's gender and age?


male and he is a puppy we think around 5 months.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chow...or teddy bear.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Chow....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> Chow...or teddy bear.


Definitely Teddy Bear.

How CUTE is this guy?!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Isn't he just the cutest thing. :wub: I got to meet him yesterday. I'm thinking he is to big for chow. That red color could be the shepherd in him. 

What about Shepherd/ Newfi? 

Here is a pic I found on the internet that made me wonder.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I kind of see Chow too, in the face and the build.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> I kind of see Chow too, in the face and the build.



And the ears... If you think Newfie, don't they have webbed feet/toes?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> And the ears... If you think Newfie, don't they have webbed feet/toes?



Oh I didn't know that. I was just guessing. One of the ladies with me suggested shepherd/golden. Although I'll go with teddy bear.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chow X are usually curled tail. Is the tail short or is it just the pics?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't see Newfie but remember there could be multiple dogs in the mix. Could have some Akita in there?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Chow X are usually curled tail. Is the tail short or is it just the pics?




No curl in the tail it's pure shepherd although kind of short.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

chow


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How thick is the coat?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think he is too big at 5 months to be a chow/gsd.
I would be leaning more to the newphie mix


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

His face says chow to me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> How thick is the coat?



It's pretty thick. Looks like what my full grown plush coat would look like when he was blowing coat only with longer fur. Lol.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

GSD x Chow


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

A Chinese crested dog and a French bulldog with a twist of Troy Polamalu.


SuperG​


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

St. Bernard. Chow was my first thought. I had a chow as a teenager, but it was just the first pic that looks chow. The rest make me think of Beethoven


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

SuperG said:


> A Chinese crested dog and a French bulldog with a twist of Troy Polamalu.
> SuperG​


ahhahahaha..... :spittingcoffee: Thanks for the laugh this morning.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

GSD/chow I would say. Cute pup!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

The coloring ... Umm, bloodhound! What do you think Super?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

His back end looks Akita to me. Super duper adorabale


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

gsdsar said:


> His back end looks Akita to me. Super duper adorabale


My first impression I thought maybe Akita but I don't see it in the head.
I love Akitas


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chihuahua.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Chihuahua.



 or there is always the dolphin malinois hybrid from the misinformation thursday thread stalking about. Maybe he is an offspring.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> or there is always the dolphin malinois hybrid from the misinformation thursday thread stalking about. Maybe he is an offspring.


So now that we are guessing, are you going to adopt him?......


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> So now that we are guessing, are you going to adopt him?......


I'd love to but I've got 3 already, and hubby has been dealing with some health issues so now unfortunately isn't a good time.  He is at a small rural shelter and has cherry eye in both eyes so they are trying to find a rescue for him.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Golden.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmm... Golden yes I can kind of see that. 

Its far more likely than any of the others mentioned. I've never seen a chow in this area or a newfi or even a pure akita. Mostly it is Pit mixes, labs, cattle dogs (ranch dogs) and occasional live stock guardians.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Definitely dolphin/ mail/ long coat gsd. Or Long coat gsd/ chow/ golden.


----------

